# Solved: Cannot send photos in MS Outlook



## Frankie107 (Sep 14, 2004)

When I try to send photos by clicking on them in My Pictures, right clicking and selecting "Send to......" in the drop down menu then "Mail Recipient", the Mail Box which pops up (after I've chosen "make pctures smaller") is Outlook EXpress, even though I have set Microsoft Outlook as my default. How cn I get Microsoft Outlook to pop up as my default instead of Outlook Express?


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

Are you using XP?

See what is listed here. Right click Start, click Properties, click Customize. Choose Outlook to show on Start Menu.


moper


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

The default program can be set in IE/Tools/Internet Options/Programs.


----------



## Frankie107 (Sep 14, 2004)

Yes I am using XP. Outlook is not an option when I browse for things to add to the START menu, but how would it help putting a shortcut to Outlook there? Sorry but I don't understand.


----------



## Frankie107 (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks Hughv, but I already have that default set to Outlook.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Frankie107 said:


> Thanks Hughv, but I already have that default set to Outlook.


Remove Outlook and change ot to Outlook Express. Reboot and change it back. Can't hurt, might help.


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

XP 32bit 0r 64bit? What version of Outlook?

Lots of wierd problems with this over the years.

You could put a shortcut in your SendTo folder. Use the command: "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\OUTLOOK.exe" /c ipm.note /a

Verify that the path is correct(office12, Office11)

The only thing is that you won't get the Resize box. But installing the Powertoy Resizer(http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/Downloads/powertoys/Xppowertoys.mspx) , you get the resizer in your right click. Two separate steps, instead of one.

moper


----------



## Frankie107 (Sep 14, 2004)

Thank you, Moper. Sorry for the delay in replying but I have been away for the last few days. 

I have 32 bit XP and Outlook 2002.

Can you clarify how to put a shorcut in the SendTo folder please and also how do I "Verify that the path is correct(office12, Office11)"? Simply by trying to send some photos?

Is all of this a workaround? Have you any suggestions as to what the underlying problem is?


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

Open Windows Explorer.
Click Tools, Folder Options, View.
Make sure 'Show Hidden Files and Folders ' is selected. 
Also, 'Hide extensions for known file types', should be unchecked.
Click 'Apply if you changed anything.

Navigate to C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\. Open the next folder until you see Outlook.exe in the right pane.
Note the folder that contains Outlook.exe.

Now go to C:\Documents and Settings\*your username*\SendTo
Click on 'Send To' in the left pane.
Right click a blank spot in the right pane.
Click 'New', 'Shortcut'.
For the location put: 
*"C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\OUTLOOK.exe" /c ipm.note /a*

Just copy and paste from above.(Quotation Marks and spaces are necessary) Then just change the Office number, if it is 10 or 11.

Next, for the name, put what ever you want.
That's it.

This is just a workaround. You can also install the powertoy resizer if you like. It adds itself to the right click menu.

As for your problem, I could never find one solution. So many variables. Just Google, "send to" + outlook + "outlook express".

Hope this helps.

moper


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

Another thought. Click Start, 'Set Program Access and Defaults'

In the Microsoft items, What is set for email program


moper?


----------



## Frankie107 (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks again Hughv, I've tried changing back and fore but with no effect - however see my reply below to moper


----------



## Frankie107 (Sep 14, 2004)

thanks moper. I decided to look at "set program access and defaults" before adding a shortcut. In the Microsoft list it was Outlook Express opposite "email" but I could see no way of changing this. So I clicked on the "Custom" button, where the default email was listed as "use my current email program" (which is Outlook). I decided to untick the box allowing access to Outlook Express and lo! it became Microsoft Outlook which opened when I used the "SendTo" option for photos. I reinstated access to Outlook Express and found I still get Outlook as the client with which to send photos. It therefore seems that removing and reinstating access to Outlook Express (kind of a mirror image of what Hughv had suggested) is the solution. Thanks to both of you.


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

Glad to hear that you got it working.

Does Outlook now show in the 'Start Menu'?


moper


----------



## Frankie107 (Sep 14, 2004)

It does but not in the Classic Start menu (which is the one I prefer to use) - but that's no problem at all.
Thanks again.

Frankie107


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

This whole problem is because of 'per user' vs 'global settings'
Microsoft says you can't change the per user setting, which is the one affecting your "Programs that make Messaging Application Programming Interface (MAPI) calls"

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;315240

I found this quote:


> To undo the per-user changes, open Internet Explorer, Tools, Internet Options, Programs tab. Choose your email client from the list and click Apply. If your email client is already chosen as default, choose a different one and then click Apply. Then, redo the procedure and select your preferred global default email client. When you do so, the per-user settings are erased and thus the per-computer setting is enforced (default).


I guess it is similar to what you did.
Very confusing.

moper


----------



## Frankie107 (Sep 14, 2004)

Confusing yes, but hopefully this thread will help someone else in the future.

Frankie107


----------

